# Monday was a year...



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I woke up in a funk on Monday and wasn't sure why. Then I realised it has been a year since my boy lost his battle with cancer. I'll never forget "that" talk I had with him about being blinded by my love and needing him to let me know when he was ready. He did. If anyone had told me then that a year later I'd have two more, I would have thought they were nuts and totally off mark. Now I thank the universe they are in my life. Lainey especially has kept me going through thick and thin. Beau has been a whole new experience. I miss Vegas but am glad to have been lucky enough to have known such a strong and gentle soul who brightened my days for nearly eight years. I'll see him when it's time.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kim, my heart goes out to you in your loss. A one year anniversary is very tough. Vegas







no doubt is lovingly watching over you, even as funny Beau and sweet Lainey work hard to make your life full of laughter, joy, and love. Vegas will always be keeping watch over you, I believe. So much love,







that never dies. Wishing you peace and comfort and strength today, dear Kim!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It is hard getting through the first few anniversaries. Heck I'm gonna cry in October on the 6 year anniversary of losing my boy.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Vegas must have sent you Lainey and Beau as a special gift of love Kim. Hope that they bring you comfort when you think of your special boy Vegas.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Memories are good, though bitter sweet. It is always hard losing a good friend.


----------

